# The Tribe



## VampirePrincess (Nov 8, 2002)

Has anyone here ever seen The Tribe? In America it would be on WAM! Its a great show. I love the story behind it and the actors are really good. My favorite character is Lex. He is so awsome. Anyway if anyones a fan who is your favorite character?


----------



## sweetbabe (Nov 10, 2002)

i used to watch it all the time, but the new series wasnt as good so stopped watching it


----------



## Dave (Nov 28, 2002)

Is this the post apocalyptic teen drama from down under?

I've seen parts of it shown around breakfast time on channel 5 in the UK. It is a most perculiar time to show such a programme. 

I haven't a clue what it is about, but it seems to me that the premise has been ripped off by the new american show 'Jeremiah'. 

It is a science fiction show though isn't it? So this thread should be in the other forum, I can move it for you.

I noticed that it is out on video at a knock down price.

I would have to criticise those hairstyles though. If you don't have enough food or clothing, you wouldn't have the time to colour, perm and add extensions.


----------

